# Secret Santa Gifts



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So You Liked our Trick or Treats so much that we have decided to add Secret Santa Gifts this year - 

Father Christmas has been busy looking around the Clean and Shiny Shop picking out his favourite Secret Santa presents for you.

He has chosen so many different presents that we have had to make two different ranges - So if you want to pick up a treat for yourself or a Loved one, these come Christmas wrapped.......will you be able to resist opening it before Christmas. 

Treat yourself and pop one in your Basket.

Secret Santa Gift


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

these look good


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Well that worked ! Order placed and yes they will be going under the tree at least now I’m guaranteeing I’ll get something I want for Xmas 🤣


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Well that worked ! Order placed and yes they will be going under the tree at least now I’m guaranteeing I’ll get something I want for Xmas 🤣


Love it - Can you resist not peaking !!!!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I may not be able to resist squandering pennies but I am able to wait till Santa has been yes …. I think 😐


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

IvorB1H said:


> I may not be able to resist squandering pennies but I am able to wait till Santa has been yes …. I think 😐


I would probably have to buy two! One to open before Christmas and one to open on christmas day!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Shiny_N! said:


> I would probably have to buy two! One to open before Christmas and one to open on christmas day!


Lol I ordered 3 one from me one from myself and one from I


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

IvorB1H said:


> Lol I ordered 3 one from me one from myself and one from I


lol I like it!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Oooo I hope Santa put this in one of the boxes 😂









Diamond ProTech - Diamond Wheels Kit


Diamond Wheels is a unique coating for wheel rims that will protect from all types of dirt, oil, brake dust and chemicals. You can have dazzling wheels all the time! And this Kit contains everything you need! Kit Includes: DIAMOND WHEELS 30ml DIAMOND BODY PREP 100ml + Sprayer Microfiber Towels 1...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

lol I'd second that! If was really nice to Santa do you think he'd put one of those in the boxes?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I think he’d be after more than a mice pie and some sherry 🤣


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

IvorB1H said:


> I think he’d be after more than a mice pie and some sherry 🤣


Yeah I bet he'd want a bottle of whisky (single malt obviously) to even think about it!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys...


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

They have arrived and are safely stowed away with the kids presents I mean by that of course that one of santas helpers came by to pick them up for their safe storage in the North Pole.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Lets hope that Elf on the Shelf hasnt been at them !!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

like the idea of this


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Dont forget the detailer in your life - Secret Santa Gift is the perfect present - or maybe just a gift card 









Secret Santa Gift


Father Christmas has been busy looking around the Clean and Shiny Shop picking out his favourite Secret Santa presents for you. He has chosen so many different presents that we have had to make two different ranges - So if you want to pick up a treat for yourself or a Loved one, these come...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk













Clean And Shiny Gift Card Various Values


Shopping for someone else but not sure what to give them? Give them the gift of choice with a Clean and Shiny gift card! With a selection of values and perfect for any occasion a gift card is a great choice. Gift cards are delivered by email and contain instructions to redeem them at checkout...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## john.rigby (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I shouldn't have opened my Secret Santa gift, but I did (I'm weak, what can I say). Yet again another excellent mystery gift from Clean and Shiny, these guys never fail it impress - many thanks. 
Obviously I now need to order more to replace the opened gift


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

john.rigby said:


> I know I shouldn't have opened my Secret Santa gift, but I did (I'm weak, what can I say). Yet again another excellent mystery gift from Clean and Shiny, these guys never fail it impress - many thanks.
> Obviously I now need to order more to replace the opened gift



What will Santa say !!! - Make sure you order another asap !!!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I haven’t 😇


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

One sleep then I get a C&S Xmas 








🎅 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Now opened 


I got myself a few of the C&S secret Santa gifts 
One package - Workstuff detailing brush and sample size Semper & Purifica 
2nd - Set of MF cloths (including a very good looking glass cloth and drying cloth
3rd - Gyeon sample set Q2M Ceramic Detailer, Foam, Tyre Cleaner & Wet Coat plus an MF 
Not bad for £25

No DA polisher though 🤣


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Now opened
> 
> 
> I got myself a few of the C&S secret Santa gifts
> ...


We do try - off to look for DA polishers !!!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I ended up cheating on you with In2detailing I’m afraid with the DA 😳


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> I ended up cheating on you with In2detailing I’m afraid with the DA 😳


Right thats you off the Christmas Card list ........


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

his secret santa box will be empty next time!  🤣


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Right thats you off the Christmas Card list ........


Surely we can work something out … you keep the house and I promise to see the kids every other weekend !


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Feel a little less guilty as my order for a few bits from you has just arrived


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Feel a little less guilty as my order for a few bits from you has just arrived


Thats good then ...


----------

